# Bridgport Mill 1946



## Rc Sask (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi there,
New to the site and new to milling. I've been wanting a mill to do some hobby things with mostly aluminum work. I have zero knowledge in milling but can learn fast and have a decent amount of time to invest in learning. I found a 1946 BP round ram milling machine. It's restored with 220 motor 6 inch vise some collet and some other tools. Any advice as to what to look for and price? 
Thanks


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a round ram Bridgeport but the head is a J head a little newer.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 22, 2016)

Rc Sask said:


> Hi there,
> New to the site and new to milling. I've been wanting a mill to do some hobby things with mostly aluminum work. I have zero knowledge in milling but can learn fast and have a decent amount of time to invest in learning. I found a 1946 BP round ram milling machine. It's restored with 220 motor 6 inch vise some collet and some other tools. Any advice as to what to look for and price?
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum!
Bring someone with you who knows how to look at a mill to see if everything works and how much wear the machine has, if you do not know how to do that yourself.  Price depends on condition, tooling that comes with it, and whether the area where you live is a machinery desert or oasis...  Don't be in too big of a hurry to buy something, there are always more around and you learn as you shop...


----------



## Rc Sask (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm gonna take a look at it maybe this afternoon. Mills are hard to come by were I live.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 22, 2016)

I just bought a mill out of vancouver, used.  there was a real bridgeport for sale out of fargo recently for cheap.  you will find one, no worry.  the round ram bridgeports are very picky to get in square in all 3 dimensions.  Therefore they go for less money than the dovetail ram type. photo the heck out of it and let us see!

Pricing in Canada is sometimes way out of wack due to far fewer machines.  I was patient and got a First 9X49 for 1/4 the cost of new one, in like new shape.


----------



## Paul in MN (Dec 22, 2016)

Congratulations on getting started. I think we are in the same class. My BP is a bit newer, maybe about 1953. It has the tube support for the head, and the head is 3 phase, IIRC 1/2 Hp motor. I think there was the option for 3 different spindle and Collet systems. Mine has what looks like a #2 morse taper with a threaded top end for a 3/8" N.C.  drawbar. I think this system was called Brown and Sharp #2. There is another collete system that has similar taper, but has a long keyway. I don't know what the name of that system is, but a good friend of mine just bought a similar BP with that second collet system. He says I got lucky because replacement colletes for my machine are much cheaper. So far his research shows the price for his collets to be close to $200 each. His 1/2" one is broken, and I think that is the one most often used. When both of us bought our machines, we had no idea about the difference is collets. I have test run my machine, and done some clean-up but haven't made chips with it yet. When I bought my machine (at auction) I thought it would be able to turn a #2 morse taper drill bit, but now do not think I can do that without a drill press chuck having a 1/2" shank driven by the 1/2" collet and using straight shank drills. An informed buyer should be aware of these details (and I was not informed).  My friend said there was a 3rd collet option, but I have no idea what that was. The larger newer BPs commonly use an R7 collet system, but I do not think our earlier machines could be fitted with this bigger collet. Maybe someone who really knows these details will teach us newbees the real stuff.

Best wishes as you begin this fascinating journey!!

Paul in MN


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 23, 2016)

Hey Paul, just a quick edit.  the normal system for Bridgeports is R8, not R7...  A few weeks ago I found on the web (sorry I can't remember where) replacement heads for standard bridgeports that mount using the 4 bolt system.  a bit pricy (2K$) but one option to get R8 on your machine...
I also see the odd time BP heads for sale on kijiji... the last one was $400 in Ontario.


----------



## Paul in MN (Dec 23, 2016)

DA,

Thanks for your reply. As you have seen, I am no expert on this stuff, just a newbie trying to help someone out. I appreciate your time to help inform both of us. I guess that is what this site is all about! Merry Christmas, and Happy Chip Making!

Paul in MN


----------



## Rc Sask (Dec 28, 2016)

It was sold by the time I could arrange to see it. They go fast around here I guess. Thanks for the help


----------

